# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  A ka Mac softuere si Windows?

## djaloshi27

Me intereson se  a ka software  per mac sic eshte  adobe premiere per montazh asnjeher nuk kam punuarme mac por kam nje oferte per te  mare me pak para nje mac me configuration shume te mire,  ne programet e montazhit a ka perparesi mac ose jo   ?????
ju flm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Per cfare sherben ky programi me emrin adobe premier.

----------


## benseven11

Ke version Adobe premiere edhe per Mac.  Kur ben regjistrimin te kjo faqja
https://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/ ,ato te japin akses per ta shkarkuar.Zgjedh te dritarja e shkarkimit cilen adobe premiere do shkarkosh per windows apo per Mac.Mund te perdoresh edhe Finalcut pro.Programi me i mire per te edituar videot ne Mac.http://www.apple.com/finalcutstudio/finalcutpro/

----------


## djaloshi27

ju flm per pergjigjen

----------


## xxxl

une punoj me final cut studio 5.1 dhe di te them se eshte nje program shume kompleks  me final cut, motion live type ,dvd pro4 conpresor kur bleva intel g5 mora edhe final cut studio 5.1 dhe me bene edhe ulie cmimi  me dy fjale perfekt

----------

